# best lightweight pellet rifle?



## gadeerwoman (Apr 23, 2009)

How about some suggestions for a light weight (under 7 lb) pellet rifle? I'm looking for a rodent killer and plinker in the less than $200 range. Hopefully light trigger pull, light weight with enough power to get rid of rodents out to 25-30 yards. 
Been looking at the BeemanRS2 and Avenger 1100 by AirVenturi. Really like the looks of the Avenger better so far.
What you got? Likes ? Dislikes?


----------



## Swede (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a Gamo Bearcat and it does the job. Will kill a squirrel with a body shot. I did not like the scope that came with it though and found that it likes the flat nosed ammo for accuracy.


----------



## slightly grayling (Apr 23, 2009)

Any of the quality name (Beeman/RWS/etc) spring pistons should serve you well.  Personally I have a Beeman R10 in .177 and in .20 and for varmet killing the .20 is definately far superior.  The .177 is accurate enough to pop the heads of squirrels and such, but the .20 is flat out devistating.  Beeman's web site used to have a used gun section, but you'd probably do better picking up one elsewhere.  I think Ronnie Gore had a really nice Feinwerkbau 124 (my FIL has the same gun) for sale recently which is a very nice little .177.
-SG


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have been pleased with my walther talon from sportsmans guide. I chronoed standard .22 pellets at 900fps. Not to heavy, and very accurate.


----------



## Shug (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got a Remington Summet 1200. Only problem with it is, it sounds like a 22. It will kill a tree rat out to 30yds


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2009)

When I was a kid,I had a Sheridan .20 cal that was an extremely accurate gun and the power could be varied by the number of pump strokes.I think Benjamin makes a similar one now.They're not the most powerful,but accuracy and shot placement take care of that.Less than $200,I think.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 25, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> When I was a kid,I had a Sheridan .20 cal that was an extremely accurate gun and the power could be varied by the number of pump strokes.I think Benjamin makes a similar one now.They're not the most powerful,but accuracy and shot placement take care of that.Less than $200,I think.



Had both. Sheridan (real one) it was bad to the bone.
5MM (.20 cal)

Also had one later after Benjamin took them over.
Not quite the same gun - lot of stampings where there used
to be machined parts. Still a good gun.

Next one I get will be a Gamo. 

I think they are the best for the money.
Do yourself a favor and stay with .177 cal.

They even have one with a suppressor.

The Gamo brand pellets are good as well.

GO HERE. You can find one that will do the trick!
http://www.gamousa.com/category.aspx?catID=1


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always liked Gamo.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2009)

i like the ole daisy pump ...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> i like the ole daisy pump ...



For the money,they're hard to beat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2009)

In that price range, it sounds like you are looking for an air rifle that you can get in .17 and .22 calibers.  If so, you want to a minimum of 1,000 fps.  Gamo seems to have the market share in air rifles with their popularity, but big gun manufacturers, as I'm sure you've seen, like Remington, Winchester, Ruger, & Walther produce them, too.  Just remember they are LOUD; much more than a regular, low end pellet gun.  These air rifles will easily kill much larger animals than rodents, in case you need that option.  

For that close range, a normal pellet gun in the range of $30-60 will work fine which usually includes a scope, like a Crossman or Daisy.  For neighborhood problems, they will not draw that much attention with not being as loud as air rifles, while having options of manual (multiple or single) pumps for cost savings or quicker firing CO2 cartridges.  

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to let you know gamo!

I got one of the older hunter 220 models years back close to 10 now I beleive( when the 1000fps just came out and it was a big deal!, now they have 1600 fps!!!!!!!!!). but after killing a deer last season I set it up before hauling it off to the proccesor at like 20 yards and shot the head with the gamo rifle with one of those solid pointed pellets, well it literally went in one side and came out the other with about a 1/2'' hole!. So someday if times really turned for the worse I know I could use it although last resort of course!

And you can get a 3/4'' group at 30 yards with a good rest.

Yes they are loud though mine is just as loud as my 10/22 but they have a new line called the gamo whisper thats suposed  to be real quiet but same power.

Here is a video that shows them using a gamo pellet rifle to kill a 250 pound hog with one shot.
http://www.gamousa.com/videos/hug_hunt_2.html


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2009)

How much are the 1600 f.p.s. guns?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> How much are the 1600 f.p.s. guns?



Cabelas & Bass Pro sell the Gamo Hunter Extreme for $520 (1,600 fps in .177 & 1,200 fps in .22 cal.) 

Bass Pro has the Benjamin Super Streak up to 1,500 fps in .177 cal. for $320.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 28, 2009)

My .22LR with Aguila 20 grain ammo is quiter than most pellet guns.  Should do what you're wanting to do very well.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2009)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Cabelas & Bass Pro sell the Gamo Hunter Extreme for $520 (1,600 fps in .177 & 1,200 fps in .22 cal.)
> 
> Bass Pro has the Benjamin Super Streak up to 1,500 fps in .177 cal. for $320.



Thanks!


----------



## 3ringer (May 1, 2009)

I have a Smith and Wesson .22 pellet rifle. I bought it at the old  GEX store south of Atlanta for 25 bucks about 30 years ago.. It would knock the stuff out of a squirrel. I also have a RWS in .177 . I can't get it to shoot good groups. I like the larger .22 caliber for knockdown power.


----------



## olchevy (May 1, 2009)

hey the gamo whisper in camo with a 4x32 scope is on sale at midwayusa.com for 249.99, its of the 1200fps variety
part #420-993
Enjoy!


----------



## lab (May 1, 2009)

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/break-barrel/C1K77X


Quest 1000x


----------



## GiddyUpGo (May 1, 2009)

I was given a Crossman 1077 co2 model.  Has a 12 shot rotary magazine and about 650 fps power.   Not as good as the Gamos I'm sure, but for the money a nice pellet rifle.  I put a cheap Simmons scope on it and nail feral cats from 50 yards at night to scare em off.  They are after my birds you see.  At 50 yards I hit the plastic top of a dumpster one night and found the pellet embedded into the lid.  Still pretty powerful at that distance.   Did I mention its fun?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 3, 2009)

Anything Gamo works for me


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2009)

I got one today!

I know I said in an earlier post that my next one would be a Gamo
But....

Today I bought a Beeman Model 1073 at Wal-Mart for $125.00
.177= 1000 fps. with lead and 1200 fps. with alloy
pellets.
.22= 800 fps. with lead. They didn't have alloy in .22
so I don't know but would expect about 900 fps.

It came with a .177 AND a .22 barrel AND a 4X Air Rifle Scope.
(Yes, you do need a special scope for break open, spring piston air rifles)

The .22 bbl. was on the gun when it came out of the box.
I had it sighted in close - hitting a small styrofoam cup
in about 10 shots at 25 yards. 

Hits REAL hard on a piece
of 3/4 in. plywood.... Went right through.

Will mount scope and try .177 bbl tomorrow.

BTW - The rear sight and of course the scope
are not moved when the bbl. is changed.

All the adjustment for windage and elevation are
done with the rear sight. The bbl. screw has a locating cone
so that when you change bbl. you should not have to move the sights 
(or scope) as the front sights are "fixed" and
come in a "matched set".

Good wood and a great looking rifle.

I know the "high end" Beeman's are as good as any...
Will update tomorrow if it's not raining to much.

BTW - I got mine for "tree rat" control.
They are digging up my new yard.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 5, 2009)

I have the same beeman with to barrels.  I hate it the trigger is horible on mine and the groups are terible.  I kill way more squirells with my older 800 fps gamo with a great trigger


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2009)

i got a beeman with interchangeable barrels (.177 & .22cal) and man that thing will take down a squirrel with serious force!  i love it to say the least.  Just make sure you manhandle that barrel when cocking it.  I think its 40 or 50lbs of force required to cock it.


----------



## Big7 (May 5, 2009)

Gentleman4561 said:


> I have the same beeman with to barrels.  I hate it the trigger is horible on mine and the groups are terible.  I kill way more squirells with my older 800 fps gamo with a great trigger



 Maybe you got a "bad" one.
Pellets make a big difference too...
Take it back and get another one.
If you lost the receipt and still have the box
they can do it by the bar code.



BBQBOSS said:


> i got a beeman with interchangeable barrels (.177 & .22cal) and man that thing will take down a squirrel with serious force!  i love it to say the least.  Just make sure you manhandle that barrel when cocking it.  I think its 40 or 50lbs of force required to cock it.




Mine shoots good with open sights.
Still have not put the scope on it yet...

The trigger is a good two stage.

What I don't like is that the safety engages EVERY time you
cock it.  Should be OK when I get used to it though.
May be a way to "fix" that once the warranty runs out.

I'm happy with it for what it cost. 
Saw some REALLY nice ones at Franklins today
along with some that looked like toys $300.00 and up
and I do mean WAY UP!

That is a little much for a tree rat killer for me.

I told my near-by neighbors what I had and why.
It looks like a rifle and I didn't want anyone to
be skeeered-----> or call the Cops!


----------



## satchmo (May 6, 2009)

You can get a crossman 760 for about 35 bucks aty walmart. You can kill anything you want just like the expensive ones. This is a light gun, accepts a scope and uses bbs or pellets. 
I have killed everything from coons to hummingbirds(when I was a kid) with this gun.
Very light and smooth trigger pull.


----------

